# SB Live!

## UNIX4ALL

Buenas:

Tengo un pequeño problema y es que no tengo salida por los altavoces traseros, uso Alsa rc2, el casó es que debe ser algo que está mal porque en Debian si que tenia salida. ¿ Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## Musta

Has tratado de manejar la live por el kernel y no por alsa?

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Si, y solo se oye en los delanteros  :Wink: . Esa fue una de las razones por la que me pase a ALSA.

----------

